# G'day Fellow Canucks



## Canuck71 (Jul 7, 2009)

Hey! 

First post on this site, and I find a bunch of Canucks like me!! 

Fantastic!!

Just got a new (to me) bow and have been practicing fanatically. I neve realized how addictive and fun archery can be...The deer will have a good reason to be nervous in my area this fall.

Glad to be here and just wanted to say g'day to all you Canadians out there.
I'm a Central Ontario guy from Peterborough. Lots of monster bucks lurking in the swamps and feilds around here...

C71:canada:


----------



## canuck10-56 (May 14, 2003)

welcome to the canadian board.


----------



## Algonquin (Apr 17, 2009)

*welcome*

Welcome Canuck.. lots of nice people here.:welcomesign:

Melissa


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

Same here Canuck:cheers:


----------



## c'dn-eh? (Feb 23, 2005)

Welcome aboard!!!:welcomesign::canada: Don't be afraid to share some of those deer:thumbs_up


----------



## Twisted Canuck (Feb 13, 2006)

Another Canuck? As Arlo Guthrie said, the next thing you know, its a movement!


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey (Dec 11, 2003)

Twisted Canuck said:


> Another Canuck? As Arlo Guthrie said, the next thing you know, its a movement!


you know Brother Twisted ... I do beleive you are correct 

Welcome


----------



## Twisted Canuck (Feb 13, 2006)

From Alice's Restaurant, by the unique and amazing Arlo Guthrie....

.....or you may be in a similar situation, and if your in a
situation like that there's only one thing you can do and that's walk into
the shrink wherever you are ,just walk in say &;

Shrink, You can get
anything you want, at Alice's restaurant.

And walk out. 

You know, if one person, just one person does it they may think he's really sick and they won't take him. 

And if two people, two people do it, in harmony,
they may think they're both f *****s and they won't take either of them.

And three people do it, three, can you imagine, three people walking in
singin a bar of Alice's Restaurant and walking out. They may think it's an
organization. 

And can you, can you imagine fifty people a day, I said
fifty people a day walking in singin a bar of Alice's Restaurant and
walking out. And friends they may thinks it's a movement.

And that's what it is , the Alice's Restaurant Anti-Massacre Movement, and
all you got to do to join is sing it the next time it come's around on the
guitar.

With feeling. So we'll wait for it to come around on the guitar, here and
sing it when it does. Here it comes.....


----------



## Alphamax35 (May 17, 2009)

Welcome aboard, I'm quite new myself but always lots of great info on here.


----------



## MJewell (Nov 24, 2007)

Welcome, lots of great people lurking around here.


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

Hey welcome....join the insanity...haha, but the Alice's restaraunt triggered a flashback...remember doing grade 10 accounting to Alice's restaraunt...then later Alice Cooper's School's out....had that one etched in my binder, and the 8-track on a loop..cheers


----------



## Canuck71 (Jul 7, 2009)

YOu guys are all frikkin' nuts......

.
.
.
.
I feel right at home here!!!
:rofl:


----------



## seatec (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi from NS. Wayne


----------



## Canuck Archer (Jul 1, 2007)

Welcome to the addiction.:darkbeer:


----------

